# BMX Scene Rostock



## ReKiB_Soloú (30. September 2008)

Jow, wollte mal so rumfragen wer evtl in MV wohnt oder in umgebung.
Also unsere BMX scene wird jah langsam immer besser und ab morgen dem 1.10 haben wir endlich auch einen BMX Shop in der Stadt! Wollt nur ma sagen, das es mal fett wre, wenn man mal am Wochenende neue Gesichter sieht.

Greetings.


----------



## RISE (30. September 2008)

Das mit dem Shop klingt doch prima. Einer von unseren Greifswaldern zieht jetzt auch grad nach Rostock um zu studieren. Hab aber leider keine Kontaktmöglichkeit parat. 
Takeloop ausm BMX Board wohnt soweit ich weiß auch in Rostock. 

Hier in Greifswald sind wir derzeit nur so 3 - 5 Leute. Fahren lohnt hier allerdings wenn nur im Park, weil die Straßen nicht viel hergeben. 
Eigentlich wollten wir vor dem Semesterstart (hier 13.10.) auch noch einen Tag oder ein Wochenende nach Rostock kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (30. September 2008)

Mit dem der zur Zeit um zieht hab ich schon gequatscht, aber waren noch nicht fahren, irgendwie war der nie wirklich auffindbar. Wär doch mal Fett wenn ihr vorbei kommt, könnte man ja organisieren das man sich inner stadt trifft und ne runde durch Rostock fährt.

Und den takeloop, kenn ich auch  Aber ders meist in Lübeck.

Achso, website gibs natürlich auch für den shop.

www.centralbmxshop.com/shop.html


----------



## RISE (30. September 2008)

Jan ist wie ein Phantom. Überall und doch nicht da. Aber wenn du ihn schon kennst ists ja gut. 
Wenn wir vorbeikommen, sag ich dir natürlich bescheid.


----------



## BIKETIFF (1. Oktober 2008)

wie sieht es mit bmx race bikes aus? gibts die auch bei euch?


----------



## hard rock bmxer (2. Oktober 2008)

jooo wir kommen ja am we.. also samstag..

aber das ja.. von myspace.. 

ich weiß.. mein name ist dumm xD


----------



## B4G (5. November 2012)

existiert da noch son Shop in Rostock?! weil der Link ist tot


----------



## RISE (6. November 2012)

Nein, der hat schon lange zu. Der nächste ist in Hamburg.


----------



## B4G (6. November 2012)

mh schade... das hätte zwar einiges erleichtert  aba kamma nix machen.


----------

